# How much exercise is safe for a 10 week puppy?



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone

Hope you and your Vs are well? 

Just wondering if you can help me and my partner with some of your advise and experience.. 
Pepper is now 10 and a half weeks old, fully vaccinated and full of life  she currently attends a puppy training class once a week of an evening which knocks her out by the time we get home and then for the rest of the evening. 
She has a 20 minute off lead walk every morning before we go to work, she is then crated for the day with breaks at 10am and 12pm for toilet and play with me coming home from work at lunch and my mother in law pops in daily. Im then home from work at half four of an evening.
We own another dog 'duke' who's a small terrier, pepper and duke are the best of friends and play wrestle alot of the time or run ragged around the garden. 

We are considering also taking her on a 20 minute off lead walk after work but im unsure how much excersie is safe with her running around with duke so often aswel? 

How much exercise would you say is currently safe for Pepper at her age? I don't want to hurt her little bones? 

Thanks


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've added a recent picture of Pepper exploring the garden


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I think you are on the right track with no more than a 20 minute walk. I feel as long as you keep an eye on how she's looking and acting and go at her pace, she'll be alright. It will be evident when she slows down or if she's not up to a walk. Soon enough you'll be missing when the 10-20 minute walk was enough to tire her out. Another thing that you can use to tire her out in the evenings if she hasn't had enough is training and brain games.


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I have to ask, what is pepper's birthday?

My Jenny is about the same age, and was born on November 7th.


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

She was born on the 8th November so they are almost exactly the same age.. 

Can I ask how much Jenny weighs? I'm curious if Pepper is big, small or normal for her age

Thanks Jess


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I noticed that the puppy WILL let you know when she is tired. Our Ginger would lay down or stop and rest if she started getting tired. Just try and be observant.


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

JessicaUK89 said:


> She was born on the 8th November so they are almost exactly the same age..
> 
> Can I ask how much Jenny weighs? I'm curious if Pepper is big, small or normal for her age
> 
> Thanks Jess


Just had 2nd round of shots last night, and she weighed in at 15 pounds. Where's Pepper?


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny will be fully vaccinated on Monday and she was born on Nov. 11th. A couple of days ago she was 7.4 kilos, about 16lbs. 

As we haven't taken her out for walks yet I too am wondering how much is enough. We play with her inside and she can go for over and hour, playing really hard.


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Indy and hcrowder, pepper had her second jabs just over 1 week ago and weighted in at 6.2 kg so they are all pretty much the same weight which is nice to hear. I think she's growing really quickly and healthily, we're trying to predict her weight once fully grown? Anyone with V experience have an estimate? 

Thank you for your comment organic thoughts.. Pepper is having between 15 and 30 minutes of off lead exercise per day and is loving it. She'll sleep for about 2 hours afterwards though.
If we go for a longer walk with our other dog Duke then we just carry her the rest of the way. I'm sure she would carry on but I don't want to push her 

Thanks Jess


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We used to do that with Chase too. We would take him for long walks off lead with Miles, and then as he got older the walking vs. being carried ratio changed. It gets hard at about 12 weeks! Chase would squeal and cry at times to be let down but I really didn't want him to overdo it. Now at 8 months he comes on the majority of our adventures.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello Jess, I believe Pepper and my Oscar are brother and sister  Oscar weighed 6.5 kg about a week ago but has definitely gained since then. I too am unsure about the exercise time, the breeder said 5 minutes for every month of their life, but this isn't enough for Oscar, he spent at least that just chasing a spaniel round the park (without the walk back home). I'm not sure that he would ever get tired! Hope all's going well. Ruth


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ruth  aw that's so lovely to be in touch with one of peppers brothers parents! It sounds like Pepper and Oscar are very similar.. I was just about to send an email to the group email from the breeder, are you on that? 

We've just got back from an afternoons shopping with Pepper, she has been around trentham gardens today meeting lots of different people and dogs of all shapes and sizes. She was also treated to a new jumper to keep her warm during these cold miserable days.. 

I'll attach a picture of her on the way home


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my that jumper is so lovely! have debated getting Oscar one but he's growing so fast I think it would only fit for a few weeks. Yes I am on the list of emails, feel free to contact me through there, it will be obvious which email is mine  I'm totally besotted with my boy, he's a just adorable


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I love that jumper Jessica. Where did you get it? And what size is it?


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you, she does look very cute in it. 

Im the same, i don't want to spend a lot of money when she's growing so fast but with it being so cold and miserable I wanted her to have something snuggly. Plus she shivers when we're in the car after exercise or out in the cold wind.

We got it from the doggie boutique at trentham but I've just had a look on the label and it's made by a company called ' Wolter's cat and dog' it's a Cable Knit pullover. I got it a couple of sizes bigger, plus with it being knit it stretches


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't remember, but one of the bird dog books has suggested a golden rule: ten minutes of exercise per each month of age.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Jessica,

I have a 10 week old wire V who is able to start going for walks next week.

How did you introduce Pepper to off lead walks? I would like Ted to walk off lead but I am a bit nervous.

Pepper is adorable!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I was so nervous. In the end my OH just took him off the lead and I freaked, then I realised he was running around us and coming whenever called. I don't know if that's the best way to do it, it wasn't the best way for me but Morris loved it!

Practise lots of recall in the house, then go out when there aren't going to be loads of people/dogs etc to distract, and take really good treats. Keep calling back and treating regularly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's much better to start them off-leash at a young age when they are still in the dependent mode than when they are older, more confident, and faster. Make recall training a game. If they get focused on sniffing and running around, hide out of sight until they come running to find you. At 9 months, Scout's response time to some commands is slowing down, but her recall is nearly perfect.


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi gem, how are you and Ted getting on? Pepper will be 12 weeks old on Friday and is growing so fast. With the walking off lead I would say one of the biggest things is to not be nervous as he will pick up in this straight away.. 

What we did was before we could take pepper out for walks did lots and lots of practice with Peppers name and recall. Constantly saying pepper and rewarding when she listened, we also practised with the lead at any opportunity we had around the house and garden, also with the whistle calling her back fron the garden. We would take her to my parents and friends in the car she was always on the lead to get used to it.

The first week we didn't let pepper run free we practised walking close with me and my partner, manners on the lead for crossing the road etc and constantly talking to her. 
I think then once your confident ted knows his name and is listening to you take him somewhere with a large enclosed space to begin with (just incase) she will always stay close to us and it's nice for her to meet other dogs etc while she's free running off the lead, plus it tired her out alot quicker! 

Two of the best things I was taught was the younger you let them walk off lead the better as it's less of a big deal and when they're going through the rebellious stage you have more practice... And that if they won't come back don't chase them just keep praising encouraging and saying there name until they do return to you. Some tasty treats help too  

Good luck! Do you have a picture of Ted?


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ps. Just as an example of my confusion about the exercise allowance.. Usually I'm home from work at five and after 1-2 hours play etc pepper normally settles and has a chew and a ly by the fire, But tonight's been testing! She has been out on two walks today, this morning for half an hour and lunch time for fifteen minutes yet tonight when she would usually crash at about 7pm she is still going at 100mph and it's 8.15!! we had a half cooked dinner as I couldn't watch her and cook the dinner! Help!


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ted is getting along fine thank you although since he hit 10 weeks he seems to have forgotten most of his training! 

I have been doing some recall activities with him at home but I will up my game a bit with him as I would like him to get used to off lead walks.

he only had his 2nd vaccinations on Monday so we haven't been out walking yet so his first puppy training class last night was testing! lots of calm puppies and a very excited and noisy Ted :-[

you can't be too far away from us in the UK. we live in Derbyshire and I know Trentham gardens isn't a million miles away.

I have attached a picture of Ted after his training class last night.


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ted is beautiful gem!

I feel the same with the puppy class we have peppers third class tonight and she always stands out to say the least! But she's very clever and it's all good experience for her  it's nice to know people are in the same position!

We live in rugeley right on the edge of cannock chase so about 40 minutes from you, not far at all  

I love this forum it teaches you so many things whilst being comforting at the same time x


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

I totally agree how useful this forum is  there have been times when I have been close to pulling my hair out and its so comforting knowing that there are other people in the same situation.

you are really not that far away. Have you taken Pepper on any viz whizz walks?


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

No we haven't experienced a viz whizz walk yet? Would love to though.. How do we find out about them? X


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just typed into google 'viz whizz uk groups' and one of the links is for the hungarian vizsla welfare, if you click on that it gives you a list of the groups in the UK by area but they all seem to be facebook links so you need to be on facebook.

There seems to be a regular one in our area at allestree park, can't wait to take Ted!

I hope that helps x


----------

